# Mini Mental Status Exam



## kbarron (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this? MD thinks that there is a code for this. I say no that it is part of the office visit. Need a link to prove it. Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 21, 2009)

Q: Can I use 96116 to report a MMSE?

A: A mini-mental status exam can be part of the Neurobehavioral testing, though a mini-mental status exam by itself is not reportable using 96116. Mini-mental status exams, when done without additional Neurobehavioral testing, are considered part of the evaluation and management service and should be reported with the appropriate E&M code. When the MMSE is done as part of more extensive Neurobehavioral testing as described above, you may report 96116.

http://www.aan.com/go/practice/coding/faqs


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 21, 2009)

MMSE was also addressed in a CPT Assistant in 2000; in which it indicated that an MMSE would not be reported with the Neuro-behavioral status exam and that MMSE is included in E&M.

Hope this helps,


----------

